# pc case veg box



## 85cannabliss (Oct 24, 2007)

this may sound crazy, but ive seen it dont + my freezer grow is kinda crazy, so, why not. so i got myself a PC case and emptied it out of all wiring but kept the power box in place with the fan still attached.
i then put thin wood boards on both ends to cover all the little holes.
then i add the 2 cfl's at the opposite side of the fan, then the heat off them will be taken straight out of the room before it gets to the plants.
and finally i covered the inside of it with mylar.

tell me what you think.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 24, 2007)

ok that was the before, this is it now. with 5 afghans, waiting for them to sprout.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

I love to see these CPU grow boxes :aok: 85cannabliss. good green mojo to ya.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

""""BUMP""""

anyone else got any feed back or advice on this idea. its doing a good job so far. out of 5 afghan's planted 5 have sprouted.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

but how are they gonna do in veg? thats the question and what are u gonna do about flowering?


----------



## BudBunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Case looks good. Ventilation, lights, and room to grow. Looks like it'd be good for maintaining a couple of small (bonsai style) mother plants as well.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a very cool idea. Happy harvest!


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

this is very 007, me likes!


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 17, 2007)

haha thats crazy


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool indeed!  

 Is the power-supply fan enough to keep the PC case cool with the lights on?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

what i figure is 2 things AB, (1) people use them to ventelate bigger spaces, so it should work for this 1/2 cubic foot case, right? &(2) the fan in a pc case is to cool the electrics while the pc is running, so it should do the same thing with the electrics ive put in there. i havent even taken the temps since we started in here, but the plants seem to be doing ok, so im not so worried about temps just now. ill be taking the temps before i start the next seeds in there, but for the next week or so that theyll be in there ill not bother.


----------



## small_is_good (Nov 22, 2007)

hey CANNABLISS, nice pc case man. ill be starting off with something similar. how much did it cost to set this thing up? i want to get mine running soon as i can. ill let you know when i have the gear to build, maybe you can help me through my build.

see u around SIG


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 22, 2007)

hey SIG, this was cheap, less than 20 pound (uk, dont know where you are from) i just picked up 2 light fittings, 2 plugs & a few meters of wire. infact, the mylar was the mostexpensive item. at 3 pound. get the stuf and give me a shout, ill help you out.

and welcome to MP, you gonna love it here 

*85C*


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

I take it you'll be putting them in a much larger space when they start to bush out more?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2008)

what happened with this one? did you stop using the pc case?

Edit: no worries i just read your freezer one and see you harvested early. Got anything on the grow now?


----------



## eskodaboss (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice setup up I have the same exact setup it would be better to rmove the power source and the 2 cd metal casing. I left mine the same like yours for a week then I notice it was blocking light and the plant had no space to grow. But I recomend that you remove the power supply and cd casing. Good luck.


----------

